# Long term rental



## Donna Cox (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi wonder if any one can help, I have a studio apartment in Albufeira old town, I rented it out last year just to friends and family but I am now wishing to move to Portugal but it is not convenient for me to stay in my own place as it is too small, wondered if anyone new of a cheap long term rental near my own property from May to September by then I should know if I want to move permanent. Any advice would be good. Regards Donna


----------

